# Pacific Car & Foundry 40' skeleton Log Car Build video



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

Video Part 1 of building the Log Car in N-Scale


http://youtu.be/fV2JzxJCWiY 




@ebay= makarick123

www.makarick123.webstore.com


Below are 2 Photos of one of the cars nearly finished


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Those are neat old cars, I have one I built years ago and I like it. I put mine together then used spray primer and then rust color paint.
I decided I wanted shorter log buggies, so built a styrene master, then using micro mark RTV, made a mold, and finally using three minute resin from micro mark, cast a bunch of cars. After painting them, I added acumate trucks with couplers on all the cars. The log loads are cut from 1/8th dowels painted and stacked using elmers glue and mounted on the cars and used thread to strap em down on the cars. I also cut a flat car down to 25 foot lengths and cast a bunch of those for myself and a friend who asked for them. They look great behind a MP 2-6-0 steam engine.
Those 40 footers would be easy to cast in one piece and all you need is trucks to finish up the deal.


----------

